# Flooding



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My therapist chic thinks it's an effective method of treatment. For anyone not familiar with the term it's overloading people with what they fear. Someone afraid of dogs, stick them in a room with dogs. Afraid of heights, stick them on a plane. The people are supposed to see that nothing bad will happen and then no more fear. Maybe for other phobias it's useful but it doesn't make sense for SA. I mean we are flooded everyday. Unless you don't leave yr house you can't avoid people and social situations. So just curious what other people thought.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it can be effective. I don't think it's considered flooding in everyday life because I'm not approaching women and talking to them like I want to.


----------



## meridian (Feb 3, 2008)

Like most things with anxiety, what works with one person doesn't for another. I have heard that flooding can result in "rapid gains" (quick improvement) in some people under certain conditions. IMO the danger is that if you are in a situation you are not ready for and the anxiety becomes overwelming this can actually reinforce the anxiety response. This is why most exposure is done in a graded fashion. I agree that this approach is more complicated with SA because it is harder to predict and control the variables (i.e. other people). Also, exposure, without learning coping skills, is less likely to be successful.


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm maybe it could have some truth to it.

when i used to work full time i was always around people, especially strangers. I never used to worry about things as much as I do now because I knew no matter how much i dreaded it I had to do it anyway.

Now that Im a stay at home mum I hardly ever go anywhere and when I do the anxiety is even worst than when i was constantly surrounded by others.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

It might work for some, but it certainly didn't for me. It just made things worse!

My dad use to force all sorts of social situations on me and overwhelm me with them because he took that "facing your fear" approach. After much screaming, crying, panicking, and perhaps finally doing the task later, I was a nervous wreck with yet another negative experience involving SA on my hands. For me personally, bad, bad approach.

However, perhaps a therapist has a better way of doing it rather than bombarding you with things and calling you "stupid" and yelling "do it NOW" like my dad did. Hmm.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

My therapist is against it... she thinks of flooding as basically overloading yourself so much that you end up having a panic attack because the situation... this can validate your negative thoughts about social situations.. she recommends exposure that will challenge your anxiety but not flood you... expose yourself to those situation until you don't feel challenged by them anymore... and then turn it up a notch and do it all over again..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

From what I understand, flooding is very effective with phobias. However, systematic desensitization is just as effective, and typically preferred because it doesn't overload people with anxiety.


----------



## Teri (Jan 31, 2008)

oooh...I can see trying to do things, small steps at a time to 'challenge' yourself, but 'flooding' (never heard of this) sounds extreme to me. What does she want you to do? A televised speech, naked, in front of thousands, or what? For me, when I have a massive attack, I'm just more afraid, cuz I'm so raw and terrified of having another one. I do challenge myself often though and I think that helps. I feel great when I accomplish little things and then I tackle something a little bigger. But after an 'attack' I feel that it sets me way back.


----------



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

Drella said:


> From what I understand, flooding is very effective with phobias. However, systematic desensitization is just as effective, and typically preferred because it doesn't overload people with anxiety.


This is what I was going to mention - systematic desensitization. It's similar to flooding but you learn relaxation techniques first and are gradually exposed to fear-provoking situations. I think it's much more effective because you are given tools to deal with the anxiety rather than being exposed to it all at once without any guidance.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Correct. Flooding does not work for SA.

The Clark and Wells method of CBT for SA however, does.

Ross


----------



## loganmk (Nov 12, 2004)

Goodness. I would be dead from heart palpitations. I flood myself all day anyhow and it does not help. My job requires that I talk to strangers, make presentations, etc. I have to load up on meds to do my job. Flooding does not make sense to me. I would have to simultaneoulsy talk with my boss, give a public speech, with a room of 100 people and no meds. talk about a flood of adrenaline.... :lol


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

redundant


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Utter BS - -it will just mega-re-enforce the fear.

I've heard this nonsense over and over. No, putting you in a situation that you fear just keeps re-wiring the fear of that situation into your thinking pattern more and more.
I don't know what these so-called "professional" dumbasses are thinking. They just come up with something i n their head- and it makes sense to them....it doesn't work in the real world though. 

I do have an alternative idea though --how about starting off with a very small puppy, then slowly work up on the age of the pups? just a thought.

Either that or let you guzzle a fifth of vodka first? hmmm

ahhh. Ok. I'm ready. bring (hic) 'em on....


----------

